# TRIPOD for NIKON D3100 under Rs 3000, with maxx operating height.



## Shivi2702 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi All.
We have a nikon D3100. I want to buy a tripod for this as an anniversary gift for my husband. 
I am totally clueless, so i'd really appreciate any help on this..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2012)

You dont need too much operating height....a tripod is max stable when its on the legs and become unstable when extending the middle column.

I think the best u can get in 3k is Benro T880EX
Benro T-880EX | Tripod | Flipkart.com

It can carry upto 3kg and 1.4 meter high is enough i suppose


----------

